

A Brief History of Windows Programming Revolutions - mwexler
http://www.drdobbs.com/windows/225701475

======
hrabago
I remember trying to understand DDE, then trying to understand OLE. I thought
it was great, being able to use these technologies, and thinking about its
potential. "Wow, I can write programs that other programs can interface with!"

Then COM came out, then I thought "Okay, I'll try to learn about that one of
these days." That never happened, of course. When ActiveX came out, that's
when I realized the futility of trying to keep up.

Nowadays, I experience the same futility with (take your pic) (a) flavor-of-
the-month languages (b) JS frameworks (c) web APIs (d) mobile platforms.

